# rabbit cage for pigeon



## 21michb (Oct 21, 2013)

I will post a pic later but do you think a good sized rabbit cage would do good
for 3-4 pigeons


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How large is it? Don't know what a rabbit cage looks like. You really should have them in pairs though. Because if 2 pair up, then that leave an odd one. They usually get along better in pairs.


----------



## 21michb (Oct 21, 2013)

no pic but it I s40'' long by25'' wide by 26" tall with a 18" long by 10" wide nest box would this be a good starter for 3-4 pigeons or should I just get 2


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Just 2 & don't keep young if you get any .personally I like at least twice as high so they can fly to a perch .


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well actually, wider is more important than height for a pigeon. And they really can't fly in an area that small anyway. You should only have 2 birds in that space, and you can put a shelf in for a perch on one end of the cage. They also need to get out daily for exercise. Are they going to be kept indoors?


----------



## 21michb (Oct 21, 2013)

*re rabbit hutch for pigeons*



> Well actually, wider is more important than height for a pigeon. And they really can't fly in an area that small anyway. You should only have 2 birds in that space, and you can put a shelf in for a perch on one end of the cage. They also need to get out daily for exercise. Are they going to be kept indoors?


no, they will be kept outside in the biting Ohio winds so I will make It sheltered
for them but how would I let them get exersise


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well if they are kept outside, then they need a secure enclosure, not a cage. They need walls and floor and roof to be kept out of the elements. Then you can add an aviary for them to go out in for fresh air and sunshine, where they can exercise. But they need a loft or some kind of closed in area to go out of the cold and wind. 

If you were keeping them inside, then letting them out of the cage for a couple of hours daily for exercise would be fine.


----------

